# E2 posterior suture tip opacities



## EllenO (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi! I’m potentially getting a puppy from a very reputable breeder that will have a litter any day now. When I looked up the sire’s information on OFA, I noticed this E2 note for the eyes. It was noted in 2017, 2018, and 2020. But 2021 is normal. Is this something I need to worry about? I know the breeder is highly regarded so i just want to make sure I understand it. I tried to google it but I couldn’t find anything specific to this breed. And, tbh, I was hoping to find it explained in layman’s terms. Lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EllenO said:


> Hi! I’m potentially getting a puppy from a very reputable breeder that will have a litter any day now. When I looked up the sire’s information on OFA, I noticed this E2 note for the eyes. It was noted in 2017, 2018, and 2020. But 2021 is normal. Is this something I need to worry about? I know the breeder is highly regarded so i just want to make sure I understand it. I tried to google it but I couldn’t find anything specific to this breed. And, tbh, I was hoping to find it explained in layman’s terms. Lol



Sorry, I don't know what it means. Maybe Tom King does? If not, I'd mention it to your vet.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It's a Breeder Option thing, which means it's not thought to be genetic, and not known to be passed down. I don't think that one is anything but the way the edge of the lens looks, and has no effect on vision. They just usually note every little thing, in case there is anything new found in the future, but since they've been doing these long enough now, something would have shown up by now, if there was anything that caused a problem.

In short, I wouldn't worry about it. Just be glad that the breeder does the testing.

We've known several different Vets that do the eye exams. The old ones, with lots of experience, wouldn't even note something that they knew wouldn't amount to anything, but the younger ones will write down every little thing.

The only real eye problem I've known of in Havanese was Juvenile Cataracts, and I haven't heard of that since the '90's, except for some poorly bred mill dogs. Even the people who fought any health testing, back then, were anxious to breed away from Juvenile Cataracts, so it's no longer considered a problem in the breed.


----------



## EllenO (Sep 28, 2021)

Tom King said:


> It's a Breeder Option thing, which means it's not thought to be genetic, and not known to be passed down. I don't think that one is anything but the way the edge of the lens looks, and has no effect on vision. They just usually note every little thing, in case there is anything new found in the future, but since they've been doing these long enough now, something would have shown up by now, if there was anything that caused a problem.
> 
> In short, I wouldn't worry about it. Just be glad that the breeder does the testing.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for explaining this to me! I’m glad to hear that it’s not genetic. Your expertise is greatly appreciated!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> It's a Breeder Option thing, which means it's not thought to be genetic, and not known to be passed down. I don't think that one is anything but the way the edge of the lens looks, and has no effect on vision. They just usually note every little thing, in case there is anything new found in the future, but since they've been doing these long enough now, something would have shown up by now, if there was anything that caused a problem.
> 
> In short, I wouldn't worry about it. Just be glad that the breeder does the testing.
> 
> ...


Elinor did have that puppy she imported that turned up with a “punctate cataract”, whatever that is. But then she ended up with dysplasia too, so she was never used for breeding.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

A "punctate" won't amount to anything, according to our oldest eye examiner. He would even let me look in eyes. He was impressed when I asked him how much depth of field his viewing thing had, so he let me use it. It's just a little floater in there off to one side. He said he'd never seen one of those amount to anything.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> A "punctate" won't amount to anything, according to our oldest eye examiner. He would even let me look in eyes. He was impressed when I asked him how much depth of field his viewing thing had, so he let me use it. It's just a little floater in there off to one side. He said he'd never seen one of those amount to anything.


Yeah, I think it was the combination of things, and especially when she didn't pass her hips, that made her decide to place her out. It wasn't a bad decision. She is a nice pet, but her conformation left a lot to be desired. Good to know about the punctate in case it comes up again, though!


----------

